# BEST brush brand for puppy- Brussels Griffon?



## Whittyb958 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello!

I went to the store today to pick up a few things to prep my house for my upcoming puppy arrival! One of the things on my list was "brush".

I stood in front of all the brushes staring. I had no idea which one to get! My brussels is a long coat.

I asked the person at the store- who had no idea! All of the brushes had different "sharpness" of the brush... (that's a technical term found in the grooming world. ha!)

I thought I'd inquire if there was a brand or type anyone in particular liked for a puppy? It is always nice to get positive reviews and input!

Thanks so much. You guys have already helped me out a-lot, and I've only been on the forum for a day!


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you going to keep him stripped or let him be shaggy? First I would just use a ballpin brush on him. If you do want to get the stripped look talk to a groomer and see if they will teach you how to roll a coat. 

I have a wirehaired pointing griffon and I posted a few months ago about how I groom him link here

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/88778-how-i-groom-my.html


----------

